# Wild winds at Reddy Qld



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I hope the kayaker who launched at the North end of Suttons Beach at Redcliffe Qld this morning at around 0430, and headed out to the Measured Mile Peg, returned before the wind came up.

At that time, I was walking along Suttons Beach, and was quite aware that there was a wild wind warning forecast for Moreton Bay this morning... however, seas were dead calm and one could well think that the BOM had got it wrong once again.

I threatened to go out myself, but for an 0815 appointment at the Skin Clinic... thought about giving it a go, but on returning home, checked BOM again and the very latest forecast still warned about huge winds.

Gave it the flick!

About 0900, up came the wind... and in no time flat it was really whipping up the waves!

As I mentioned, before... I hope the lone yakker made it home OK.

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Jimbo (Beekeeper) for this warning:

BOM Observations

DATE/TIME (EST)...DIR ..Wind...Gusts (Knots = 1.82 km/hr)
02/08:00am ........NW ...5........7

Notice the 180 degree wind change direction that follows! What does this mean?

02/08:30am ........SE.....8........9

Nothing to worry about. :shock: It's only 8 knots gusting to 9 knots. BBBBut 15 minutes later, it's.. 
02/08:45am.........SSE...20......22

And a short while later it is :

DATE/TIME (EST)...DIR ..Wind...Gusts (Knots = 1.82 km/hr)
02/10:00am.........SE ....22......30

_*That is a serious wind change direction in both strength and direction.*_

One problem that confronts us here is the question to kayak, or not to..

The question is twofold:

1. How skilled are you at reading weather? (Would you have picked this dangerous wind change from the S -SE?)

2. How skilled are you, that regardless of the forecast, if the poop hits the revolving fan, do *you *have the skills to get out of trouble?

Here a couple of old references that are related (refer Safety Section, particularly the Safety Sticky)...

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=52407&p=597382

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=52407&p=597250

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=56161&p=582097

SYNOPSIS: Bad weather could be fatal. If you were out today in this locality, and were not up to speed, you could have been in big trouble. 
Learn to read weather, and so manage the risk.

trev


----------

